# Strange pic



## RWS

Was driving up to Prescott AZ this weekend, and my daughter was snapping pics on my phone in the back seat. Was looking through them today and found this one...

Not sure if it's a missile or rocket going upwards, or a meteor streaking across the sky, or maybe even an alien spacecraft!

Either way, I found it interesting since I found it out of the blue.

It's a high-res pic, so here's the link. Check out the streak above the SUV. Click on it to zoom in.

http://postimg.org/image/d2gczeib5/


----------



## strollingbones

not chem trails?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Probably a jet contrail. If you look at it full-sized, the metal fence posts to the 'sw' of the thing are blurry, so the distant sky isn't in focus. Why the obviousness of a jet isn't discernable.


----------



## RWS

I thought about that too. But the brightness of the lead object is what made it strange. 

It is so much brighter than anything else in the frame. That's why it looks like a missile to me. Or possibly a meteor heading in that direction too. See the expanding clouds as it goes. 

I dunno... thanks for looking! 

My totally stupid idea is that it is another Triton missile test? 

This time in Northern AZ? 

I dunno, watch for yourself! : - )


----------



## RWS

Very strange, my pic got taken off. 

Let's try it again!  : - )







[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## RWS

http://i65.tinypic.com/szy5jp.jpg


----------



## RWS

So, Bones and Delta, you saw my pic right? 

I still have it, it's just not possible to upload anywhere else! Wow... that's kinda strange...


----------



## jon_berzerk

sun shine reflecting onto a passing jet 

beautiful day btw


----------



## RWS

One more time... 

http://imageshack.com/a/img911/9208/D51Ig9.jpg


----------



## RWS

jon_berzerk said:


> sun shine reflecting onto a passing jet
> 
> beautiful day btw


I thought about that one. No. There's no airport nearby, and even so, it would not create such a bright light at its peak. 

It looks more like a meteor or a missile. (depending on the perspective)


----------



## RWS

Actually, based on the angle of sunlight, it could be a strange shot of a jet, reflecting into my lens as I drove by. 

That works for me. Until I have some beers..


----------



## jon_berzerk

RWS said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> sun shine reflecting onto a passing jet
> 
> beautiful day btw
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about that one. No. There's no airport nearby, and even so, it would not create such a bright light at its peak.
> 
> It looks more like a meteor or a missile. (depending on the perspective)
Click to expand...


the sun can easily make it that bright more so when fairly close 

i see it all time out here in  big sky country


----------



## Delta4Embassy

RWS said:


> I thought about that too. But the brightness of the lead object is what made it strange.
> 
> It is so much brighter than anything else in the frame. That's why it looks like a missile to me. Or possibly a meteor heading in that direction too. See the expanding clouds as it goes.
> 
> I dunno... thanks for looking!
> 
> My totally stupid idea is that it is another Triton missile test?
> 
> This time in Northern AZ?
> 
> I dunno, watch for yourself! : - )




Brightness of the lead object, the jet, is the result of it being out of focus. The image's colors are 'smeared' making it look bigger and less distinct.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Probably a jet heading south, catching a glint of sunlight.

Is there an airport or afb nearby


----------



## ChrisL

It's an unidentified flying object.


----------

